# Will L177 Gold Nugget Plecos eat plants?



## 6 bar (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a small Gold Nugget L177 pleco. I want to put it into my newly planted 30g tank. Will it eat my plants? (Amazon swords, dwarf sags/tellenus, jungle vals).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your plants should be fine. Here is some more info if needed... http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/baryancistrus/gold-nugget-pleco/100022.asp
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=155


----------



## nyrangerslmb (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice Pleco! Make sure there is driftwood for it too munch on, it's essential too their diet. Driftwood is said to aid with digestion, pleco fiber I guess!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, it should be fine. They are omnivorous so they don't have the ravenous appetite for greens like many other Plecs.
They are indeed beautiful fish.


----------



## 6 bar (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback. I'll be putting it in the tank soon.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Lauralee has had a horrid time with her gold nugget eating away on her sword plants. No matter what she seemed to do it would eat her sword plant. I think he just saw it as one big salad. Sometimes you just get a fish with "attitude".


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Lauralee has had a horrid time with her gold nugget eating away on her sword plants. No matter what she seemed to do it would eat her sword plant. I think he just saw it as one big salad. Sometimes you just get a fish with "attitude".


Really? Wow, that must be one fish with attitude! 
The most usual problem I've heard with these fish is that the owners have a hard time keeping them alive, simply because they need more meaty food than most people give them thinking they are like a typical "Plec"....


----------



## lraulston (Jan 2, 2009)

I never had a problem with mine messing with plants. give him some nice lettuce and cucumber treats to discourage him. Mine always loved them


----------



## 6 bar (Dec 13, 2008)

I had my L177 in the tank and he was doing just fine for a few weeks, but I think the other fish in the tank out competed it for food and so it went on a rampage and chewed holes like swiss cheese right through my amazon swords. I will never put it in my planted tank ever again!


----------

